# A Northern Meet up



## MistyLake (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi, 


I am just wondering if there are any singles out there who are thinking, or trying and would be interested in meeting up. So far there are 3 of us. I'll leave this open to answers and in a month or so arrange a meet up. 


Look forward to hearing from you!


Misty Lake x


----------



## Poppygem (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi    Im in Newcastle and would be really keen on meeting other people. Please let me know if anything gets arranged Thank you xx


----------



## BillyC (May 3, 2010)

Hi Mistylake and Poppygem

I live in Manchester and think that a Northern meet up is a great idea. x


----------



## Rosie Ribbons (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi Everybody
I live in Darlington and would be very intrested in a northern meet up
great idea

Katie x


----------



## dcon_blue (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Misty ... long time no see/chat!

I've only just logged back onto FF after a loooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnng break. If you're still planning a Northern Meet I'd definitely be up for it ... I'm still in M/cr and rarely never go out (sob sob). 

dcon
xxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Depending on when and where, Alfie and I will be trying to come along. We can always stay over somewhere xx


----------



## MistyLake (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi Everyone!


I am really pleased to see that there are actually 7 of us!!!


So the options are to chose a point which is equidistant to all of us, and meet there.......
Or, to rotate around peoples houses. 
We have several people way up North (Darlington + Newcastle), a little cluster in Manchester, and someone in Sheffield. 


We could meet at each others houses, or in a cafe/play place/restaurant....


Can I have your ideas on this?


Rebecca x


----------



## Poppygem (Mar 21, 2010)

I don't mind travelling to meet up but Im back at work now so it would have to be Fridays, weekends or school holidays for me to make it. My parents live in Darlington so I can easily meet near there - or how central is York for everyone? People could get there easily by train maybe? Not sure how far that is from Manchester though as geography isn't my strong point!


----------



## MistyLake (Jul 7, 2008)

Are you in Newcastle under Lyme or upon Tyne?!


----------



## agate (Nov 14, 2008)

I'd like to come to, if I can.... would be with bb.  I'm in Yorks.


----------



## RubyRed (Nov 21, 2008)

H
I'm in Sheffield but willing to travel.


----------



## MistyLake (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi Everyone!


Sorry for such a wait for me to make suggestions. I have been having treatment and so unable to arrange a date with anymore that 2 weeks warning. I can now arrange one sometime in the next 6 weeks, however, I see that it is almost Christmas....! Would people like to do it before or after Christmas? We could do it in York...as that is relatively central for all of us. Can everyone who is interested let me know, and also let me know when they could not meet up? I think that the weekend will be the best time for all of us. Also I will need to know if you have any children and their ages.


Look forward to hearing from you!


MistyLake x


----------



## Poppygem (Mar 21, 2010)

York is good for me - yep. One Saturday after Christmas would be great. I can fit in with most weekends once Christmas is over. It would be me and my little man who will be just turned 1 in January.


----------



## agate (Nov 14, 2008)

me and bb who is 16 months should be able to make york but probably after xmas.


----------



## MistyLake (Jul 7, 2008)

Only 2 answers so far, but I get the gist! I will start looking for some where to meet up in January. Keep posting your replys!


MLx


----------



## agate (Nov 14, 2008)

i am doing another overseas ivf in jan... but I don't know the dates... and anyway, I wouldn't want everyone to be organising themselves around me!


----------



## MistyLake (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi All you Northerners!


I am not going to give up! Eventually we will meet up, and hopefully soon. I am currently 32 weeks pregnant, and really it has been the attempts to reach this stage, then the morning sickness, then the decorating etc which has caused the huge delay! I see on looking at all your signatures that many of you have either had a baby or are pregnant!!! So congratulations.
I would ideally like to get this show on the road before I deliver, so I am proposing a meeting in about 1 month at my house in Manchester. Can you let me know if you are interested. I have Pmed many of you, to grab your attention.


Misty Lake


----------



## deblovescats (Jun 23, 2012)

What a great idea - would be good to get some support especially when you're doing it alone! 
I live in Scarborough, so York would be ideal for me to meet up - but I'm happy to travel - can get to Darlington, or Leeds either.
Weekends would be good as I work fulltime as well
Currently doing DD at LWC Darlington, so travelling already!
Deb


----------



## Matilda7 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi Mistylake, I've just sent you a PM - Manchester would be great for me x


----------



## even (Apr 15, 2012)

let me know if one gets organised in manchester - i might be able to make that


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Misty - I'm in Manchester this weekend meeting Denise if you're around x


----------



## MistyLake (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi to All (who may be interested),


We had our first meeting today, which was  a pleasant success. Only a small one, but big enough for a 38+ weeks pregnant woman and her 3 year old! We are all from the Manchester area. Me, another with a 3/12 month old, another with a 6/12 month old, and another with twins who will be 3 in a few months. So a good place to come and meet those of us who have achieved our dreams!


The next meeting will be in Stockport in 2/12, as one of us has volunteered to have it at her house. Hope to meet some of you there. 


Misty Lake x


----------



## MistyLake (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi Everyone!,


Our next meeting will be held at my house in South Manchester, Sunday 28th Oct, 2-5pm. Message me if you want to join us. 


Misty Lake x


----------



## RubyRed (Nov 21, 2008)

Just to say I would like to be at the next meet up. Is it still 2nd Dec?


----------



## flutter6y (Apr 8, 2012)

Me too, I'm over in West Yorks and would be interested in joining you guys x


----------



## MistyLake (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi Every One,


I apologize for the this late arrangement. We last met up at the end of October 2012, and since then I have been under going extreme sleep torture with my little one. Mercifully, he now sleeps reasonably well. 


Our third meeting will be at my house in South Manchester either 22nd or 23rd June.


Please email me if you wish to come. Those just starting out, or still without children are also welcome. 


Look forward to hearing from you all.


Misty Lake xxx


----------



## MistyLake (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi,
We have two coming so far, and they are happy with either date.
ML


----------



## MistyLake (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi,


The next meeting will be at my house again, Saturday 22nd July 1.30 - 4.30. I will email those who have expressed an interest the details. 


Misty Lake x


----------



## MistyLake (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi Everyone!


It is now time for our 4th meeting. It will be the weekend of the 7th-8th September, probably the 8th, and probably from 2-5. It will be in South Manchester, just down the road from my house. I will post with the full details as soon as they are available.


Misty Lake 
xxx


----------



## MistyLake (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi Everyone,


The next meeting is Sunday 8th September, from 2-5, in South Manchester. The location is very easy to find being just off the M60. For full details please PM me and I will forward your email to BillyC who is hosting it. 


This meeting is for thinkers, and actively trying.


Misty Lake x


----------



## BillyC (May 3, 2010)

Hi Ladies
The meeting will be at my house in South Manchester.  Send me a PM if you'd like to come along and I'll send you the details.
x


----------



## BillyC (May 3, 2010)

I thought I'd mention the meet up is for thinkers, those having treatment, pregnant ladies and parents with LO's too, as someone just asked me if it was ok to bring LO's along.
x


----------

